# Ave Maria St. George Cigar Review - Dog Rocket!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is one of those cigars that was hyped up alot by CI. Unfortunately the only good thing abot this cigar was the band. I could have gotten mor...

Read the full review here: Ave Maria St. George Cigar Review - Dog Rocket!


----------

